# Jet Boat Build Advise



## cddogfan1 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a 2004 SC 1652 G3 welded boat with a Prop 60 hp yamaha 2 stroke 2003 model. I bought this rig new in 04. Our local river gets low in the summers and it exposes sandbars and some rock ledges. Well I have been thinking about moving my consoul to the front and center. And converting it to a jet drive. To raise the transom I thought I would get a jack plate. One reason is I could switch back to prop when I go to the lake or the rivers up. That way I can enjoy the extra power. Does this sound like a reasonable set up. What speeds do you guys think I will get when I switch to the jet. I am around 35 with the stock prop. All help and advise will be appreciated.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd leave the console where it is. moving it to the front won't gain you much of anything in my opinion. I'm not sure on speed and this is just a wild guess on speed but I'm thinking around mid to upper 20's. Like I said I'm not sure just a guess.


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 12, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan to me. I personally like the console move to the front, but not sure what it would cost or if it would be worth it. It may level the boat out while on plain and you will be able to see better. I would agree on the speed. Are you planning on just removing the jackplate when you want to run the prop or get an adjustable jackplate?

Scott


----------



## cddogfan1 (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought moving the consoul to the front would help level the boat out and put me at a better sight advantage. Plan it to get a ajustable jack plate and just adjust it to move from prop to jet.


----------



## optaylor823 (Mar 12, 2011)

When you to a jack plate you may need a little piece between the foot of the jet and the boat to keep the spray off the jet foot from coming into the boat. Other then that it sounds great. I do agree that moving the console would help level the boat, but not sure that it is worth it, depending on how much it would cost and how hard your river is to run.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Not really concerned about the cost of moving the consoul. My buddy owns a fabrication shop and agreed to help me out. Says he has enough scrap to modify my existing consoul and move it. Only real costs I see is new steering cables. One thought though is the motor. My local yamaha dealer still has some 2 stroke 90's. Been thinking about a up grade. You guys think it would be to hevey for my boat giving its size. I know once it gets converted to a jet it would be in the mfg rating. USCG plate says 60.


----------



## bajacoop (Mar 17, 2011)

I do not think that you can use the HP at the pump for the coast guard rating unless the motor is rated as that from the factory.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 17, 2011)

bajacoop said:


> I do not think that you can use the HP at the pump for the coast guard rating unless the motor is rated as that from the factory.


That's how boats around here are done too.


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 17, 2011)

You may want to be careful with the Hp rating. The Yamaha F90 jet is rated at 65hp at the pump - not 60hp. I really don't know if it matters much. In my area we never get checked for that, but if you had an accident and were at fault, you may be in some trouble. You may want to check with your local Fiish or Boating agency and make sure before you upgrade.

Scott


----------



## cddogfan1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Scottinva said:


> You may want to be careful with the Hp rating. The Yamaha F90 jet is rated at 65hp at the pump - not 60hp. I really don't know if it matters much. In my area we never get checked for that, but if you had an accident and were at fault, you may be in some trouble. You may want to check with your local Fiish or Boating agency and make sure before you upgrade.
> 
> Scott



Not really woried about getting checked. I do not even think GA has any laws about a overpowered boat. Have a handfull of HP restricted lakes and 1 river section I know of. The question about the 90 was more about if you guys thought the boat would hold it and preform good with it. And would the benefits if any be worth the cost of the upgrade.


----------



## georgiaken (Mar 18, 2011)

My 16 footer has a 90/65 on it and that was the factory build.

You said your boat is welded, so it should not be a problem at all....(holding the motor, not the HP regulations).


----------



## kthmarks (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a 1860 G3 CCJ/ 90/65. I think you will be much happier with the forward console. If you can, move the batteries up front too. If you're gonna go to a jet, you'll likely be spending time in shallow water (duh) and getting on plane FAST will keep you from sucking debris. I had heard the rear console 1652 with a 40/30 jet had marginal performance getting on plane with 2 persons. Since you've got a 60/40 2 str....you might be okay but it will likely be on the margin.You could always go with the setup you have and move the batteries forward first and then the console if your performance is poor.


----------

